# We need cheering up!



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
seems like we've all been feeling pretty low of late.
Remember a few moons ago when we were posting about wee embarrassing moments we had found ourselves in-along the lines of leaving our skirts tucked in our knickers when we left toilets etc (ahem)?

I must say, I do miss having a chuckle at peoples stories and cringeing when remembering things that had happened to me. And of coarse, on a parr with having a hug from your friends is having a laugh with them.
Shall I start? (Now I feel under pressure to have an immensely funny story that will make you all wet your knickers)

When I was about 17 I used to take my clothes off in a very teenager-ish way which meant simply taking everything off and dumping it on the floor of my bedroom. One morning I got up and changed and decided to take a walk into town. As I was walking down the street I heard a car beep its horn and turned around to see a man signalling that I had dropped something. To my horror, when I looked down I realised that when taking my clothes off the night before, my knickers had stayed in the leg of my trousers and I hadn't noticed that they were still there when I dressed the next day! Thins was a majorly uncool thing to happen esp when you are a teenager and think you are the epitomy of cool-I only hope that the driver thought I'd dropped a hanky! and this thought still comforts me to this day!!..

Thinking of you all. 
Can't wait to meet so many of you on the 29th
ppxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi pink panther
  

I can see what kind of meet up this is going to be!!!!
Havent got a funny story at the mo, will think of one, Cant remember that far back to my teenage years 
karen    xx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

I do hope so!!
Can't wait
lol ppxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi PP

Many moons ago when I had not long been with my now DH I was out with my pal christmas shopping and we hit the pub for a drink.   Well one drink turned into another and before I knew it I was pretty sloshed - I never have been one to hold my drink very well!   

I remember going back to my friends new house share - he had 2 other chaps living with him. I suddenly felt the need to puke and as I had lost the ability to walk I slid down the stairs - put my hand over my mouth and - erm - sprayed one of his house mates with vomit.   

But the vomit fest didn't end there - oh no. My boyfriend luckily (or unluckily)? had turned up and had to accompany me into the loo because I was puking everywhere. Bless him, all I remember of it was him running around with a mop up the walls - yes - up! 

He decided to take me home there and then. I was fine in the car with my head hanging out of the window until we went over a hump backed bridge where I puked again - all over a boy on his pushbike,   he was about 8 years old  

We finally reached home where one of my neighbours came running out of his flat because he could see I looked a deathly pale green colour sat in the car. What did he get for his being helpful to me? Yep, you guessed it, I flopped out of the car (still in the same sitting position I had been in inside the car) and I puked all over his new shoes.      

I must have done something to impress my fella because not long after that he asked me to marry him! LOL! And here we are 15 years later... but I don't drink much alcohol any more! Honest!  

Now you are all going to run far away from me when we meet up... LOL !


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh, you sound like my kinda girl!!
I have many memories which are very similar including my now dh holding a mirror over my mouth to see if I was still breathing (this was about 14 years ago, I may add)


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Great PP for starting a bit of fun...just what we all need!!!

Great stories PP and Emcee....i love a good laugh, so i am sure we will all get on together when we meet up.... !!!

I am going to give my old job a bad name (sorry i don't mean too, because it was great)..i used to be an overseas rep and on many occassions i along with my colleagues were often drunk or hungover...!!! at welcome meetings we often took it in turns to run to the toilet and be sick!!!OOOPs

I had a Spainish boyfriend (ex) and he worked in a bar...Anyway we had finished our relationship, but whilst in his bar one night i found out that he had been two timing me (ummm no surpirses there). Well i ordered all my mates and whoever was in the bar at the time a drink and when it came to paying i pointed the finger at him...yep he was left with the bill!!! A nice feeling!!! I then went next door to the nightclub and switched off the electrics and before i knew it i was being bundled out of the club and thrown out. My friends were at a distance watching the event and they couldn't stop laughing whilst i falling **** over tit in the air...

I am sure we all have a few more stories...

love astridxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

I have many stories regarding drinking ,being an Irish girl!!!  But one that i like was when i had my first teaching job- I was 23 going on 24 and looked very young for my age!!! Wish i did now 

Well i always got a taxi to work (very cheap) and the bus home.One day i got on the bus with all the pupils and asked for the fare- full price as i was a"full " adult!!!
The bus driver said" ah love thats too much for you - sure its only 30p when you are at school." I looked at him blankly and he said" You are coming from school aren't you?" to which i replied

" Yes but i 'm the teacher!!!!"  . It was funny at the time and he let me get on for half price anyway for being honest!!!!


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

these are funny stories and just what we need  

So here mine

 okay my embarrassing one was when I was in primary school I walked home for lunch every day.  I would cross with the lolly pop lady and walk home have my lunch with my dad who would also come home for lunch well one day the bell rang and i went home for lunch but the lolly pop lady wasn't their so I crossed the road buy myself and got home but my dad wasn't in which I thought weird so I called him at the shop.  He said whats up are you sick I said know but the lolly pop lady must be cause she wasn't their at lunch time .
To which he replied its 10.30am you must have come home at the playtime.
oops did I feel stupid and then the school called.  
When I got back to school that day I was very popular cause word had got round the school and you know what gossip is like that I had been kidnapped at playtime.


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Enjoying the stories  

My offering (one of far too many I could share!) is when I was at secondary school. I had to catch the school bus at 7.30 in the morning which for a party loving 16 yr old at the time   , was seriously hard work getting up and to the bus stop on time ! One morning in one of my mad hurries to catch the bus I must have got side tracked taking my dirty clothes downstairs to in the laundry basket, as when I sneezed at the bus stop and reached into my coat pocket to pull out a tissue to blow my nose  . . . . . to my horror I realised I had my nose in a pair of my dirty knickers for all to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   How do you explain that one to the rest of the kids at the bus stop!!!!? I was sooooo embarrassed and then had the nightmare of trying to find somewhere to hide the knickers for the rest of the day at school. I didn't relax all day as I was certain it would be just my luck there would be a school bag search or something similar (often had these at my school for some reason!?) and I'd have to explain why I was carrying around a pair of dirty knickers in my coat pocket  

Last offering for today is, the day I thought I was entering my pin number into the chip and pin machine at my local garage, only to find to my total embarrassment I was actually punching keys on their photocopy machine, how dizzy is that   To make it worse the garage was full (as they always are) of staring males and the actual pin machine was the other side of their workshop so it was very hard to cover up the complete fool I had just made of my self!! I couldn't drive out of there fast enough tee hee  

I can supply many, many more of such stories as the Hippy often finds herself in silly situations and that is with being a non drinker!   so heaven knows what I'd be like if I did !

Love  
Hippy
xxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Great girls,

Thank God we can laugh at ourselves eh?

I'm not sure if I've shared this v. embarrassing story on here before, but here goes anyway......

One day, I went downstairs to my neighbours for a coffee.  We hadn't long moved in upstairs and so I didn't know this woman very well.  Anyway, she has 2 dogs and one of them decided to jump on me whilst we were standing chatting.  As the dog jumped up, I could feel its paws catch my skirt and OMG pants to expose my nether regions !!!!  The even more embarrassing thing is, I just pretended I hadn't noticed and kept on talking ....... and then went home to find I was badly in need of a good waxing!!!  

Moral of the story - never, ever wear an elasticated waisted skirt!!

    

LOL - keep em coming!!

Love Gill xo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill
You make me        !!

I also think the moral of the story is to have a good waxing!!!!ha ha..  

love astridxxxx


----------

